# Immigration lawyer



## drmitch (May 20, 2014)

Dear members, I need your advice to assist me to find an expert immigration lawyer preferably near Hamburg area. One of my best friend need urgent consultation with regard his visa. I would be appreciated if someone can recommend contact of legal firm deal with this issues.

Regards

Mitch


----------

